
Search is amazing compared to 10 years ago at AltaVista - chrisbroadfoot
http://dondodge.typepad.com/the_next_big_thing/2011/02/search-is-amazing-compared-to-10-years-ago-at-altavista.html
======
omarchowdhury
Let's not forget that web content has also evolved with search engines.

